# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Ποιάς ηλικίας πρέπει να είναι ο νέος ζακό;

## Nicolas

γεια σε ολους..θελω να μαθω ποσων μηνων πρεπει να αγορασω ενα ζακο ωστε να γινει η καλυτερη δυνατων και αποτελεσματικοτερη εκπαιδευση

----------


## angelfarm

μετα τον "απογαλακτισμο"ειναι οτι πρεπει.........πιο νωρις δεν στο προτεινω μιας και θα πρεπει να εισαι συνεχεια με το ζακουλινι μωρο για ταισμα και φροντιδα.και οταν λεω συνεχεια εννοω αυτοκολλητοι!!

----------


## Nicolas

οταν λες απογαλακτισμο....14 εβδομαδων περιπου?? εγω υπολογιζα καπου εκει..να κανω ενα ταισμα με σιριγγα την ημερα και να τρωει και σπορους...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ναι εκεί περίπου να έχει αρχίσει μόνο του αλλά και να τον ταΐσεις και εσύ μερικές φορές με κράμα.

----------


## pat

Για τους ζακο γνωριζω οτι παρουσιαζουν ιδιαιτερα υψηλη θνησιμοτητα σε νεαρη ηλικια.. Για αυτο το θεμα απευθυνσου καλυτερα σε καποιον πτηνιατρο ή σε καποιον κατοχο ζακο!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Για τους ζακο γνωριζω οτι παρουσιαζουν ιδιαιτερα υψηλη θνησιμοτητα σε νεαρη ηλικια.. Για αυτο το θεμα απευθυνσου καλυτερα σε καποιον πτηνιατρο ή σε καποιον κατοχο ζακο!


Πολύ σωστή η διευκρίνηση ευχαριστούμε που το θυμήθηκες.

----------


## Nicolas

σας ευχαριστω ολους..μηπως μπορειτε να προτεινετε καποιον καλο εκτροφεα η πετ σοπ...οτι ειναι καλυτερο τελος παντων για αγορα ενος τετοιου παπαγαλου ωστε να πληρει αυτεσ τις λεπτομεριες που σηζητησαμε΄??

----------


## Nicolas

(σε αθηνα η πειραια) ευχαριστω εκ των πρωτερων...

----------


## pedrogall

Να ειναι 3 μηνων περιπου, και να τον ταισεις κι εσυ λιγο καιρο με κρεμα ωστε να δεθει περισσοτερο μαζι σου. Οταν θα αρχισει να τρωει σπορους μονος του , θα περιοριζεις τα γευματα με την κρεμα, ωστε να γινει σταδιακα ο ΄΄απογαλακτισμος ΄΄ του πουλιου.  ::

----------


## Nicolas

να τον βγαλω αμεσως απο το κλουβι δηλαδη...ευχαριστω και παλι...ευελπιστω να τα καταφερω

----------


## christos78

Μην τον φοβασαι .Θα γινει ο καλυτερος σου φιλος αρκει να του αφιερωνεις πολυ χρονο στην αρχη μεχρι να προσαρμοστει στο νεο του σπιτι αλλα κ στη συνεχεια βεβαια καθε μερα.Οταν τον διαλεξεις να κοιταξεις να ειναι ζωηρος κ αν τον δεις να τρωει και  μονος του ακομα καλυτερα.οσο ειναι μικρος κατω απο χρονο ειναι προσκολλημενος πανω σου κ οταν ομως χρονισει θα αλλαξει η συμπεριφορα του αν δεν του δειχνεις την δεουσα προσοχη που του εδειχνες.καλη επιτυχια......

----------


## mikelo

σωστος ο christos78.........διαβασε προσεκτικα ολα του τα ποσταρισματα,,βεβαια αν ειναι ο πρωτος σου παπαγαλος,σιγουρα θα χρειαστεις συμβουλες απο πιο εμπειρους για την καθημερινη του αντιμετωπιση,,,,θα σου συμβουλευα να ρωτησεις ηδη κατοχους ζακο και να διαβασεις πληροφοριες για το ειδος,,,,,,
γενικα σχετικα με την ερωτηση σου,,,,3 -3,5 μηνων νομιζω ειναι καλα,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Nicolas

ευχαριστω παιδια ... ακομα διαβαζω και ενημερωνομαι...και κυριως ψαχνω αξιοπιστη πηγη να αγορασω αυτο που θελω...

----------


## Antigoni87

Μπράβο που το ψάχνεις τόσο! Είναι η βασική προϋπόθεση για να κάνεις ένα πουλάκι ευτυχισμένο, αφού έχεις υπομονή με το τσουβάλι και διάθεση για διάβασμα  ::  

Τελικά πού καταλήγεις; Υπάρχουν αγγελίες στη Χρυσή Ευκαιρία από ιδιώτες και εκτροφείς, θα υπάρχουν και εκτροφεία στην Αττική (  ::  ), και πετ σοπ. Σε τι κλίνεις περισσότερο;

Ίσως βέβαια να έχεις αποκλείσει το πετ σοπ αν έχεις ενημερωθεί για τα μειονεκτήματα με τόσο διάβασμα  ::  , και καλά θα κάνεις! Θα πρότεινα ένα μικρό ταϊσμένο στο χέρι για να δεθεί πολύ μαζί σου και να έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να είναι υγιές.

Περιμένουμε νέα  ::

----------


## Nicolas

συγκλινω σε ενα πετ σοπ στον πειραια το οποιο σε οτι ειχα χρειαστει μεχρι τωρα ηταν αξιοπιστο... επισισης προμυθεβεται τα πουλια απο ελληνες εκτροφεις... με οσους εκτροφεις ειχα μιλησει δεν ειχαν διαθεση για εξυπηρετηση και ξενερωσα...

----------


## Nicolas

οποιος μπορει και ξερει ας προτεινει κατι

----------


## Antigoni87

Πρόταση ως προς την ηλικία ή το από πού θα τον αγοράσεις; Εγώ στη θέση σου
1) θα έπαιρνα το πουλάκι μωρό αλλά απογαλακτισμένο (ταϊσμένο στο χέρι βέβαια), και
2) δε θα αγόραζα από πετ σοπ, θα έψαχνα καλά για εκτροφέα, που θα μπορούσα να δω το χώρο του και σε τι κατάσταση έχει τα πουλιά.

Πολλά μέλη έχουν αγοράσει τους παπαγάλους τους από εκτροφείς, ελπίζω να δουν το θέμα σου και να σου στείλουν με πμ από πού τους πήραν, μήπως σταθείς πιο τυχερός.

Πάντως αυτή είναι η δική μου γνώμη, δε σημαίνει και ότι έχω δίκιο! Να αγοράσεις τον παπαγάλο από όπου σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλύτερα  ::

----------


## Nicolas

να σαι καλα,θα το κοιταξω...απλα στο σαιτ δεν βρισκω το τηλ !!!

----------


## Nicolas

αυτο που λεει Mr konstantinos ...οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## Nicolas

να σε ρωτησω το σαιτ το εκλεισε??

----------


## veronika

και οχι μόνο το site!!!! Η συλλογή *rancho papagayo* έκλεισε εντελώς για το κοινό,δεν θα ξαναδιαθέσει παπαγάλους.
Οι ιδιοκτήτες της συλλογής,αποφάσισαν να την κρατήσουν αποκλειστικά,ιδιωτική!!!Ειμ  αι,απο τους τελευταίους τυχερούς..ευτυχώς για μένα.(θα δείτε,θα δείτε.....  :winky:  )

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου αν και δεν εχω δικαιοδοσια διορθωσης στους παπαγαλους σου υποσχομαι οτι αυτο θα γινει με το που θα το δουν τα παιδια.ευχαριστουμε για την επισημανση και θελω να πιστεψεις οτι το φορουμ αυτο εχει σαφεις κανονες για ολους και ειδικα στο θεμα αυτο ,που μπορει να παρερμηνευθει η προθεση.στον δικο μου τομεα των καναρινιων οταν γυρισα απο διακοπες δεν εκανα και το πιο σωστο ελεγχο αφου τα μηνυματα ηταν σελιδες ολοκληρες που εκρεμουσαν.ισως καποια στιγμη και στα καναρινια παρουσιασθει λοιπον καποια παραλειψη ,σιγουρα οχι εκουσια .αν δεις το ποστ ειναι 16 αυγουστου.οπως καταλαβαινεις εκεινες τις μερες η ελλαδα ειναι ακομα χαλαρηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  ηηηηηηηη  :winky:   "fullyhappy" 

ελπζω στο μελλον τιποτα να μην σε -σας κανει να αμφισβητησετε (εστω και οχι φανερα ) την αξιοπιστια μας,που να σαι σιγουρος ,προσπαθουμε να την κρατησουμε με καθε τιμημα,οτι και να χρειασθει να θυσιασουμε!!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Σωτήρη, κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα γινόταν επιτηδευμένα, και μάλιστα στο ίδιο ποστ. Ο περιορισμός που ίσχυε τότε ισχύει και τώρα. Απλώς μερικές φορές κάποια πράγματα μας διαφεύγουν. Σίγουρα όχι επίτηδες. Γι' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μπορούν και τα μέλη να μας βοηθάνε πατώντας το κουμπάκι με το κόκκινο θαυμαστικό που βρίσκεται κάτω απο κάθε δημοσίευση. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπρεί ο καθένας να "αναφέρει" σε εμάς μιά δημοσίευση που παραβιάζει κάποιον απο τους κανόνες του φόρουμ, σε περίπτωση που δεν την έχουμε δει.
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο γι' αυτά που γράφεις. Όμως να ξέρεις και εσύ και όλοι, οτι την επόμενη φορά που συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο μπορείτε να πατήσετε το κόκκινο θαυμαστικό.

----------


## Antigoni87

Σωτήρη, τα παιδιά σου απάντησαν με όση ειλικρίνεια διαθέτουν, και τους ξέρω προσωπικά για να μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω ότι αυτό τους χαρακτηρίζει απόλυτα, ότι μερικά πράγματα μας _ξεφεύγουν_ επειδή είμαστε άνθρωποι. Και έχουμε να διαχειριστούμε τόσα πολλά ποστ, που θα ήταν παράλογο να ελέγχονται τα πάντα, ενώ ταυτόχρονα οι περισσότεροι δουλεύουμε ή σπουδάζουμε.

Η δική σου "διαφήμιση" σβήστηκε 2 φορές επειδή ήταν στο ίδιο θέμα, και ενώ σβήστηκε η πρώτη έκανες και 2η. Το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε αν ήταν κάποιος άλλος στη θέση σου.
Στο άλλο θέμα που λες, επειδή μόνο εγώ είχα απαντήσει και προφανώς οι άλλοι δεν το είχαν δει, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι δεν ξέρω κανέναν εκτροφέα, δεν έχω σκοπώ να επιτρέψω τη διαφήμιση κανενός και όσοι με γνωρίζουν μπορούν να επιβεβαιώσουν τα λεγόμενά μου. Ήμουν απλώς αφηρημένη.

Από τη στιγμή που σου δώσαμε απάντηση και είπαμε ότι έχεις δίκιο αλλά μας ξέφυγε, είναι κρίμα να συνεχίζεται αυτό γιατί εμείς τουλάχιστον, δεν έχουμε κάποια σκοπιμότητα........

----------


## Antigoni87

> μηπως ο καθε moderator εδω μεσα σβηνει αυτο που θελει και κραταει αυτο που θελει?????δηλαδη γιατι αυτο????το forum πρεπει να κρατα ουδετερη σταση προσ ολους που ομως απο οτι διαπιστωνω δεν κρατα.....


Σου θυμίζω, φίλε Σωτήρη, ότι η διαπίστωσή σου αυτή στηρίζεται σε ανθρώπινο λάθος. Μπορείς κι εσύ κι ο καθένας να κρίνετε τη δουλειά μας, αλλά δε χρειάζεται να προβαίνουμε σε άδικες κατηγορίες (εφόσον δόθηκαν εξηγήσεις) για το σύνολο αυτής της ομάδας.
Η πληροφορία για το κόκκινο θαυμαστικό που έδωσε η Μαρία είναι πολύ χρήσιμη, και αν θέλετε να διευκολύνετε τη δουλειά μας και να μη γίνονται τέτοιες παρεξηγήσεις, μπορείτε να βοηθάτε όποτε δείτε κάτι που αντιβαίνει στους κανόνες.
Ελπίζω να σου λύθηκαν οι απορίες περί "σκοπιμοτήτων" των μελών της ομάδας διαχείρισης  :winky:

----------


## Nicolas

ρε παιδια εγω ειχα μιλησει με αυτον τον ανθρωπο και ειχαμε κανονισει...τωρα εκλεισε???

----------


## Niva2gr

Νικόλα, ο διακανονισμός μπορεί να γίνει ακόμα μέσω πμ.

----------


## veronika

οταν ρωταμε,εντελως πληροφοριακα,καποιον,για κατι που γνωρίζει, κι εκείνος,αποφασίζει για δικούς του λόγους,να ασχοληθεί με κάτι αλλο,και όχι για αυτό που τον ρωτήσαμε,δεν μας "κρεμαει¨" φίλε Νικόλα,και συγνώμη που σου απαντώ εγω,αλλά,όταν λες "είχα κανονίσει,"ο κόσμος που μας διαβάζει καταλαβαίνει,οτι σε "κρέμασε" ο ανθρωπος,και αυτο,είναι άδικο,γιατί ο συγκεκριμμένος,και υπεύθυνος είναι,και πολύ εξυπηρετικός!
Τον γνώρισα,μου τον σύστησαν απο το εξωτερικό,και απο τον παπαγάλο που απέκτησα,καταλαβα γιατι θεωρείται κορυφή στο είδος του  στην Ευρώπη και Ν Αφρική!
Απλά,όταν κάποιος κάνει το hobby του,έχει όλο το δικαίωμα,να το κάνει για προσωπική του ευχαρίστηση,να συνεργάζεται μονο με Οργανισμούς,κλπ.Αν αποφεύγει τη λιανική πώληση πλέον,αυτο δεν σημαίνει οτι το έκανε προσωπικά για σένα ή οποιονδήποτε αλλον απο τους πιθανούς ιδιοκτήτες,που επειδή,τηλεφώνησαν μια φορά,θεωρούν πως "κανόνισαν"κιόλας μαζί του,και περνάνε λάθος μηνύματα στους υπολοίπους!!!!
Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη αν φαίνομαι επιθετική........

----------


## vicky_ath

> οταν ρωταμε,εντελως πληροφοριακα,καποιον,για κατι που γνωρίζει, κι εκείνος,αποφασίζει για δικούς του λόγους,να ασχοληθεί με κάτι αλλο,και όχι για αυτό που τον ρωτήσαμε,δεν μας "κρεμαει¨" φίλε Νικόλα,και συγνώμη που σου απαντώ εγω,αλλά,όταν λες "είχα κανονίσει,"ο κόσμος που μας διαβάζει καταλαβαίνει,οτι σε "κρέμασε" ο ανθρωπος,και αυτο,είναι άδικο,γιατί ο συγκεκριμμένος,και υπεύθυνος είναι,και πολύ εξυπηρετικός!
> Τον γνώρισα,μου τον σύστησαν απο το εξωτερικό,και απο τον παπαγάλο που απέκτησα,καταλαβα γιατι θεωρείται κορυφή στο είδος του  στην Ευρώπη και Ν Αφρική!
> Απλά,όταν κάποιος κάνει το hobby του,έχει όλο το δικαίωμα,να το κάνει για προσωπική του ευχαρίστηση,να συνεργάζεται μονο με Οργανισμούς,κλπ.Αν αποφεύγει τη λιανική πώληση πλέον,αυτο δεν σημαίνει οτι το έκανε προσωπικά για σένα ή οποιονδήποτε αλλον απο τους πιθανούς ιδιοκτήτες,που επειδή,τηλεφώνησαν μια φορά,θεωρούν πως "κανόνισαν"κιόλας μαζί του,και περνάνε λάθος μηνύματα στους υπολοίπους!!!!
> Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη αν φαίνομαι επιθετική........


Βερονικα εσυ πως μπορεις να ξερεις τι ειπε ο Νικολας με τον εκτροφεα στο τηλεφωνο κ τι ακριβως κανονισαν????Εκτος αν σε εχει ενημερωσει προσωπικα ο εκτροφεας ο ιδιος για την περιπτωση του Νικολα, που το βρισκω λιγο απιθανο...  ::

----------


## veronika

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από veronika
> 
> οταν ρωταμε,εντελως πληροφοριακα,καποιον,για κατι που γνωρίζει, κι εκείνος,αποφασίζει για δικούς του λόγους,να ασχοληθεί με κάτι αλλο,και όχι για αυτό που τον ρωτήσαμε,δεν μας "κρεμαει¨" φίλε Νικόλα,και συγνώμη που σου απαντώ εγω,αλλά,όταν λες "είχα κανονίσει,"ο κόσμος που μας διαβάζει καταλαβαίνει,οτι σε "κρέμασε" ο ανθρωπος,και αυτο,είναι άδικο,γιατί ο συγκεκριμμένος,και υπεύθυνος είναι,και πολύ εξυπηρετικός!
> Τον γνώρισα,μου τον σύστησαν απο το εξωτερικό,και απο τον παπαγάλο που απέκτησα,καταλαβα γιατι θεωρείται κορυφή στο είδος του  στην Ευρώπη και Ν Αφρική!
> Απλά,όταν κάποιος κάνει το hobby του,έχει όλο το δικαίωμα,να το κάνει για προσωπική του ευχαρίστηση,να συνεργάζεται μονο με Οργανισμούς,κλπ.Αν αποφεύγει τη λιανική πώληση πλέον,αυτο δεν σημαίνει οτι το έκανε προσωπικά για σένα ή οποιονδήποτε αλλον απο τους πιθανούς ιδιοκτήτες,που επειδή,τηλεφώνησαν μια φορά,θεωρούν πως "κανόνισαν"κιόλας μαζί του,και περνάνε λάθος μηνύματα στους υπολοίπους!!!!
> Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη αν φαίνομαι επιθετική........
> 
> 
> Βερονικα εσυ πως μπορεις να ξερεις τι ειπε ο Νικολας με τον εκτροφεα στο τηλεφωνο κ τι ακριβως κανονισαν????Εκτος αν σε εχει ενημερωσει προσωπικα ο εκτροφεας ο ιδιος για την περιπτωση του Νικολα, που το βρισκω λιγο απιθανο...


εγω,είπα την προσωπική μου εμπειρία,δεν είπα οτι ενημερώθηκα...........λάθος κατάλαβες...

----------


## vicky_ath

> εγω,είπα την προσωπική μου εμπειρία,δεν είπα οτι ενημερώθηκα...........λάθος κατάλαβες...


Μα ακριβως αυτο ειπα κ εγω...οτι δεν ειναι δυνατον να εχεις ενημερωθει για τη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση!Αρα πως λες οτι ο Νικολας απλα μιλησε μια φορα με τον εκτροφεα στο τηλεφωνο?Γνωριζεις αν υπηρχε περαιτερω επικοινωνια ή συμφωνια για αγορα παπαγαλου?
Η προσωπικη σου εμπειρια ηταν οτι εσυ πηρες πουλι απο εκει κ εμεινες πολυ ευχαριστημενη, αυτο οκ!Τα υπολοιπα δεν αφορουν εσενα αλλα τον Νικολα, αρα δε μπορεις να λες οτι ειναι προσωπικη εμπειρια!

----------


## Antigoni87

Βερόνικα, κι εγώ από τα γραφόμενα του Νικόλα κατάλαβα ότι είχε κλείσει παπαγάλο και τον έχασε  ::  
Μάλλον αυτό εννοεί και η Βίκυ.

----------


## veronika

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από veronika
> 
> εγω,είπα την προσωπική μου εμπειρία,δεν είπα οτι ενημερώθηκα...........λάθος κατάλαβες...
> 
> 
> Μα ακριβως αυτο ειπα κ εγω...οτι δεν ειναι δυνατον να εχεις ενημερωθει για τη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση!Αρα πως λες οτι ο Νικολας απλα μιλησε μια φορα με τον εκτροφεα στο τηλεφωνο?Γνωριζεις αν υπηρχε περαιτερω επικοινωνια ή συμφωνια για αγορα παπαγαλου?
> Η προσωπικη σου εμπειρια ηταν οτι εσυ πηρες πουλι απο εκει κ εμεινες πολυ ευχαριστημενη, αυτο οκ!Τα υπολοιπα δεν αφορουν εσενα αλλα τον Νικολα, αρα δε μπορεις να λες οτι ειναι προσωπικη εμπειρια!


΄Κοίτα Βίκυ μου,ας μιλήσει ο Νικόλας,ας είναι ξεκάθαρος,εγω,δεν θα πώ κάτι που δεν με αφορά!!!!Τι είχε κανονήσει δηλαδή,αν έδωσε προκαταβολή,κλπ.
Δυστυχώς,οι περισσότεροι,λένε οτι κανόνησαν μιλώντας απλα στο τηλέφωνο,και απλά ρωτώντας.Εγώ,αν δεν ήξερα τον εκτροφέα του παπαγάλου μου,θα καταλάβαινα,οτι ο εκτροφέας΄πήρε την προκαταβολή και ......εξαφανίστηκε...και αυτό,είναι άδικο για έναν άνθρωπο,που γνώρισα και μίλησα μαζί του.και εξετίμησα.Οι αλλαγές των αποφάσεων μας,είναι προσωπικό δικαίωμα του καθε ενός απο εμάς.....Ζητάω συγνώμη αν ενόχλησα με την αποψή μου,το γρίφο,θα τον λύσει ο Νικόλας,όμως,οπότε,μάλλον άσκοπα,ρωτάτε εμένα.....και βεβαίως,όσο αφορά εσας το θεμα του Νικόλα,αλλο τόσο αφορά και εμένα το θέμα του εκτροφέα .Απλή φιλική παράθεση!!!!!!Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παρακαλώ να σταματήσει εδώ το θέμα.Είστε εκτός θέματος.Όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν αφορούν το φόρουμ Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nicolas

ρε παιδια αν ειναι δυνατον !!!! εγινα μελος στο φορουμ μεσα απο την επιθυμια μου να μαθω περισσοτερα πριν παρω το κατοικιδιο μου...κανεις δεν βοηθαει και δεν δινει πληροφοριες με το ζορι!!!!!!!οποιος δεν γουσταρει δεν απανταει!!!! εγω ποτε δεν ανεφερα ονοματα!!!! απλα ρωτησα τι συνευει!!!!! ουτε δυσφημισα ουτε διαφημισα κανεναν γιατι δεν με αφορα!!!!!!! εψαχνα να βρω την καλλητερη πηγη να προμηθευτω το πουλι!!!!!!και τελος παντων εγω ειχα μηλισει με τον ανθρωπο και ειχα κανονισει να παω και απο κει.... και αυτο που κανονισαμε το ιδιο ισχυει και ολα τα αλλα ειναι παραπληροφορηση!!!!! και η ερωτηση που εκανα αν εκλεισε ηταν απλα ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ,για να μην κανω τσαμπα το ταξιδι!!!! ο ανθρωπος ειναι ειλικρινεστατος ,απλα εγινε μπερδεμα..... οκ?????????

----------


## Nicolas

επισης βερονικα να σου τονισω οτι και επιθετικη ησουν και προκλητικη και προσβλητικη κατα την αποψη μου! τα συμπερασματα που εβγαλες δεν με αφορουν και να τονισω οτι ειναι λανθασμενα..οποιος εβγαλε αυτα τα συμπερασματα ειναι κακοπροεραιτος, και συμφεροντολογος και παραλληλα καθολου φιλοζωος!!!! ποτε δεν ανεφερα αυτα που λες εσυ!!! πως απο μια ερωτηση εκριβε τοσα νοηματα??? με το παληκαρι εχουμε μιλησει και συνενοηθει και δεν χρειαζεται διαμεσολαβητης... ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν φανηκα επιθετικος

----------


## veronika

ok,κανενα προβλημα!!!  ::

----------

